# Looking for a good beginner gravel bike...



## ZachLegleiter

Hey everyone.

I have been convinced by a friend to do some gravel events here in Kansas in 2016. I am looking to get myself a good gravel bike. I am looking at doing five events in 2016, I am just wanting to "get my feet wet" next season before potentially trying to tackle the Dirty Kanza in a few years. 

I am leaning towards the Felt line of cross bikes. Iv'e heard good things about them.

My buddy has a Felt F55x: 
F55x - Felt Bicycles

Felt also has the all carbon F4x: 
F4x - Felt Bicycles 

Besides Frame material (as best as i can tell) the two bikes are virtually the same. My first question is; Is it worth the extra $$ for the carbon frame or can i save money and go Aluminum? 

Being a long time roadie, I am a little hesitant going to hydraulic disc brakes, and the different type of care they take. But I am really enthused about the new Sram 1x group. Can anyone shed some light on any of this? Pros/Cons of hydraulic discs? Also, has anyone used the Sram 1x group?

I look forward to hear your thoughts / suggestions!!
Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## michaelcogburn.c

Giant Revolt. You can have this bike, for beginner it's good choice. Price range is also affordable.

This bike body is aluminium and 28mm tyres. So you can check it out.


----------



## Srode

Niner RLT9 is a good one to consider - check room for large tires on your choices when it comes to gravel - you can put a 1.75 inch tire on the Niner.


----------



## ColaJacket

This is a good article on Gravel Bikes, and it has a list of different bikes, too.

GH


----------



## VaughnA

What size tires will your current ride allow. For "beginner" if you can just add larger tires to your current ride you'd be surprised what you can handle.


----------



## Rashadabd

Cross bikes seem to be the ride of choice for those that want to be competitive in gravel grinders while the grinder specific bikes/endurance bikes seem to be selected by people that just want to enjoy themselves and participate. That's an over-generalization, but there's some validity to it. You get to run wider tires on most CX and gravel grinders, so I don't feel like going alloy is as big of an issue as it is on road. You also don't usually do anywhere near as much climbing, so weight is less of a concern as well. Many people seem to do just fine in those types of events (and even cross races) with alloy bikes. In fact, the Caad10 and Allez have provided ample proof that you can do just fine with them on the road as well. I personally like the idea of getting a cross bike and then throwing something like a specialized CGR seatpost on there or wider than usual tires, but to each his own....


----------



## robt57

Rashadabd said:


> I personally like the idea of getting a cross bike and then throwing something like a specialized CGR seatpost on there or wider than usual tires, but to each his own....



I'd only say additionally that some CX have some pretty high BB, and IMO lower BBs would be good/better/best. CX bike are relied on to traverse more than the mostly flat graded gravel surfaces.

Even one of my favorite [less than mostly flat] once graded logging roads have little in the way of terrain a high BB is needed for. Else I'd use the 29erm, and I much prefer sitting on the machine with the lowest BB personally. And my fav fav logging road has a few 3-5 mile climbs that have me using less than 30 gear inches which I love riding.


So let's not have a bike for road, one for MTN, one for, gravel, one for fire roads...
what am I saying, let's definitely do that....


----------



## GOTA

Check out Ridinggravel.com

They have reviews and forums that focus specifically on this. The first thing you will see is that there is a big difference between gravel bikes and cross bikes. The GT Grade, Jamis Renegade, Raleigh Tamland and Willard are all gravel specific models with a big price range.


----------



## ZachLegleiter

VaughnA said:


> What size tires will your current ride allow. For "beginner" if you can just add larger tires to your current ride you'd be surprised what you can handle.


My road bike is a BMC TMR01 with Dura Ace Di2 and Dura Ace C50 tubs. I'm not too crazy about taking it out on the gravel (or anything other than pavement for that matter).


----------



## ZachLegleiter

I have found a 2015 BMC GF02: https://www.racycles.com/road/bmc/bmc-granfondo-gf02-disc-105-bike-8035

I must say the lime green color is rather cool. I have other BMC bikes and have been happy with them.

I also want to say, I plan on this bike (which ever i end up going with) being a commuter bike as well. I live less than 2 miles from work, I would like to start riding in to work in the Spring. 

It has 105 with discs, Although not Sram 1x, and not Hydro brakes. It has clearance for up to 38mm tires. Any thoughts on this bike? Yay, Nay?


----------



## GOTA

ZachLegleiter said:


> I have found a 2015 BMC GF02: https://www.racycles.com/road/bmc/bmc-granfondo-gf02-disc-105-bike-8035
> 
> I must say the lime green color is rather cool. I have other BMC bikes and have been happy with them.
> 
> I also want to say, I plan on this bike (which ever i end up going with) being a commuter bike as well. I live less than 2 miles from work, I would like to start riding in to work in the Spring.
> 
> It has 105 with discs, Although not Sram 1x, and not Hydro brakes. It has clearance for up to 38mm tires. Any thoughts on this bike? Yay, Nay?


I'm a big BMC fan too. I have a carbon GF02 and a ALR01. I love them both. The alloy GF02 though is kind of strange. It's an older design and they seem to wanted to be able to do everything. The result is a bike that you can go anywhere with but it's not as good on the pavement as the carbon bike or on the gravel as the newer more gravel specific bikes. Bike radar had a very extensive review of that model last year


----------



## ZachLegleiter

My TMR01 is the nicest bike ive ever ridden hands down.

Im just wanting this bike (which ever i go with) to be a gravel only bike. I might possibly do a little comuting with it, but i will determine that after i do a few of the gravel events, i want to see how much i like doing it first.


----------



## froze

I thought you said beginner? Spending 2 grand and more isn't a beginner bike. I was going to show you several below $1200 entry level gravel type of bikes but somehow I think you're going the big dollar direction, hopefully that $3,000 bike doesn't become garage art after you figure out you don't like riding gravel.


----------



## ZachLegleiter

froze said:


> I thought you said beginner? Spending 2 grand and more isn't a beginner bike. I was going to show you several below $1200 entry level gravel type of bikes but somehow I think you're going the big dollar direction, hopefully that $3,000 bike doesn't become garage art after you figure out you don't like riding gravel.


I am also wanting to potentially make this bike (which ever i go with) a commuter bike as well. I live pretty close to work and would like to start riding in with this bike eventually.

I am not one to buy a bike then sell it a year later. I keep bikes 5+ years before I sell/upgrade/replace. I just recently purchased my TMR01 in September after having my previous road bike since 2008.


----------



## ZachLegleiter

Thoughts on this;

*Niner RLT 9 2 Star 105 5800 Bike*
Niner RLT 9 2 Star 105 5800 Bike > Bikes > Cyclocross Bikes | Jenson USA


----------



## kiwisimon

So are you wanting to race on gravel or just ride on gravel. If you want to double dip on it as a commuter do you want fender and rack mounts? Discs are pretty easy to deal with cable or hydro. Is it worth extra dollars for a carbon frame over alloy? See question one. All the extra money gets you is higher spec, lighter, parts. I. Do you race on the BMC? If you do, just throw fatter tires on it and ride that on the gravel, race bikes aren't show pieces and will eventually get beaten up, go for it. 
f it were me I'd buy a bike like the Niner but lack of rack and fender mounts could be an issue if you don't like backpacks and getting dirty. I like to have all my bikes running the same 130mm so swapping wheels is maybe a factor to consider
good luck.


----------



## ZachLegleiter

kiwisimon said:


> So are you wanting to race on gravel or just ride on gravel. If you want to double dip on it as a commuter do you want fender and rack mounts? Discs are pretty easy to deal with cable or hydro. Is it worth extra dollars for a carbon frame over alloy? See question one. All the extra money gets you is higher spec, lighter, parts. I. Do you race on the BMC? If you do, just throw fatter tires on it and ride that on the gravel, race bikes aren't show pieces and will eventually get beaten up, go for it.
> f it were me I'd buy a bike like the Niner but lack of rack and fender mounts could be an issue if you don't like backpacks and getting dirty. I like to have all my bikes running the same 130mm so swapping wheels is maybe a factor to consider
> good luck.


First off i will just be riding on gravel, then racing later. But for now just riding.

In terms of commuting, I don't need a rack or fenders.

I do a few crits on the BMC, but nothing ultra competitive, it primarily gets riding miles.

After finding the Niner today, I am almost convinced that it will be my next bike. I am going to test-ride one tomorrow.


----------



## kiwisimon

I think you'll like it but comparing it to the the GF won't be fair.


----------



## ZachLegleiter

Which is better? GF or Niner?


----------



## Trek_5200

VaughnA said:


> What size tires will your current ride allow. For "beginner" if you can just add larger tires to your current ride you'd be surprised what you can handle.


i am building a gravel bike, but want tires larger than 28 , so using a cx fork.


----------



## froze

ZachLegleiter said:


> Which is better? GF or Niner?


I think that Niner at Jenson is going to be difficult to beat the price with those components.


----------



## kiwisimon

ZachLegleiter said:


> Which is better? GF or Niner?


 Niners are very rigid compared to the BMC. With the lower BB and that design,, I'd take the BMC. You have one already and you like it, why drop the brand? Any chance to test them both?


----------



## ZachLegleiter

I know i'm going out on a limb here, but thoughts on these two anyone?

Trek Boone Disc Cyclocross 56cm 1x10 Bontrager Wheels | eBay

2016 Cannondale Superx Rival CX1 Cyclocross Bike 56cm | eBay


----------



## Srode

ZachLegleiter said:


> Thoughts on this;
> 
> *Niner RLT 9 2 Star 105 5800 Bike*
> Niner RLT 9 2 Star 105 5800 Bike > Bikes > Cyclocross Bikes | Jenson USA


That's one hell of a deal - I would be all over that bike if I was looking for a beginner gravel bike.


----------



## Trek_5200

Gravel bikes are very versatile. There's no reason why a gravel bike can't be your road,winter and off-road bike. If you have the budget get a Seven Evergreen SL. Worth every penny and you can spec it with thru-axle disc and opt for a cx fork and go a little extra large on the tires. Titanium is a beautiful material and I think the argument in favor of Ti works a little stronger when considering a Gravel variant.


----------



## ZachLegleiter

Thoughts on this?

2016 Cannondale Superx Rival CX1 Cyclocross Bike 56cm | eBay

I like the Niner, but the cannondale is full carbon, has hydro, and Sram 1x. All of which are big +++ to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cartoscro

ZachLegleiter said:


> Thoughts on this;
> 
> *Niner RLT 9 2 Star 105 5800 Bike*
> Niner RLT 9 2 Star 105 5800 Bike > Bikes > Cyclocross Bikes | Jenson USA


Wow that is dirt cheap. I've got about 500 miles on my RLT (3-star build), and I could not be happier. Most of my riding is 50% gravel forest roads, 50% pavement getting to the forest.


----------



## cbechtle

I noticed that nobody addressed the two Felt bikes. I have a 2014 Felt F5x. It is perfect for what you are talking about doing and the price for that frame is great.

I've used it for a couple gravel events here in Florida. I also use it to commute periodically. I've put Michelin Pilot Sport 32mm tires on the bike, the kind with the reflective strip and they're perfect for commuting. 

The only downside is that the wheels are kind of heavy and I have the mechanical Avid brakes. Both should be upgraded at some time. Otherwise, I think you'd be happy with the F5x


----------



## ZachLegleiter

cbechtle said:


> I noticed that nobody addressed the two Felt bikes. I have a 2014 Felt F5x. It is perfect for what you are talking about doing and the price for that frame is great.


Just an update for everyone... I went with the Niner RLT9 from Jenson. I just couldn't pass up a deal like that at that price. I'm strongly considering upgrading it to Sram Force CX1 with hydro brakes in the future.

Ill keep everyone updated on how i like the bike.

Thanks again to everyone who contributed!


----------



## bigjohnla

My son has a Kona Jake which he rides on the Katy trail in Missouri. Seems ideal to me. Aluminum 105 around $1100 bucks.


----------



## kiwisimon

nice buying. post some pics when you get it dirty.


----------

